

Is this yahoo's answer to twitter? - tzury
http://meme.yahoo.com/douglascrockford/

======
debasish
I actually liked meme on first look because of 2 reasons:

first : it had the url/account in my name available. second : i can post
images & videos.

One putoff is the light helvetica looks pretty bad on those Windows systems
that actually have some sort of helvetica variant installed, like mine.

------
billturner
Looks more like their answer to pownce, and we know how well they did.

------
joshu
I think it's more like their answer to Tumblr

